
Live map of smoke in bay area - anonfunction
https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/particulates/surface/level/overlay=pm1/orthographic=-120.37,37.96,3000
======
anonfunction
There is also the official air quality website[1] which you should check
before going outside or doing any heavy exercise.

1\.
[https://airnow.gov/index.cfm?action=airnow.local_city&cityid...](https://airnow.gov/index.cfm?action=airnow.local_city&cityid=317)

